# Nationwide on your side but not for dogs



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I have brought my GSDs (all rescues) to work w me for 8 years. I foster for Southern Cross and have adopted so many puppies from my shop (they come home w me every night as do my dogs and fosters). Nationwide canceled our insurance because we have dogs at our business. There has never been one incident re the dogs, ever! What the **** is wrong here? If you are looking for an Ins Co and love dogs, please don't go with them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

How did they find out? It sucks... but I suppose having dogs at one's shop is an added risk (that they are not willing to cover). To be fair they have no idea what kind of dog owner you are... whether or not your dogs are stable or an accident waiting to happen. Though, I wonder why they don't just include an exclusion in your coverage pertaining to the dogs.


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I changed insurance companies to help a "friend". An inspector came out to verify the agents data. He never said a word about my perfectly behaved adults and the puppies were in an x-pen (4 months old). The agent called 2 months later wanting me to sign a letter stating I would no longer bring dogs to the shop. I refused and got a letter canceling us. The shop is automotive repair, a glorified garage. I called my previous agent from Zurich and asked if he ever had any concerns about my dogs. Said no, he thought they were great and added security (perception only). Needless to say, Went back to Zurich and will be with them regardless of cost. Lots of people bring dogs to work, if they were labs instead of GSDs, I wonder if they would have had an issue.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My dads client (does computers) does auto stuff too and they bring their gsd to work almost every day. He just chills in randys office and has never had a problemwonder if they had any insurance issues in the past ??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The have a list of prohibited dog breeds

American Kennel Club - Homeowners Insurance Available to Breeds Previously Excluded with CGC Certification
NAIA | National Animal Interest Alliance
Pet Dog Could Affect Homeowners' Insurance - WNEP (local PA station - which I am really surprised to see because I thought breed discrimination was illegal in PA)


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> The have a list of prohibited dog breeds
> 
> American Kennel Club - Homeowners Insurance Available to Breeds Previously Excluded with CGC Certification
> NAIA | National Animal Interest Alliance
> Pet Dog Could Affect Homeowners' Insurance - WNEP (local PA station - which I am really surprised to see because I thought breed discrimination was illegal in PA)


Only on a state BSL level. There might no even be preemption to prevent local municipalities from breed discrimination. 
It doesn't apply to private companies(insurance) or landlords.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It is illegal statewide in PA for insurance companies to discriminate against dog breeds
BSLPREMPS

I believe Rendell passed that.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> It is illegal statewide in PA for insurance companies to discriminate against dog breeds
> BSLPREMPS
> 
> I believe Rendell passed that.


Interesting. I knew of the state law but didn't know of the preemption.. Insurance companies across the state are violating the law although the way I read it they could perhaps surcharge certain breeds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I looked into PA insurance before but can't remember where I found all the info. Can't even remember why I looked it up.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Check with State Farm... my agent brings his dog (a pit bull) to work with him. 

They also do not have a list of banned breeds.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I have state farm too and they even have a one bite forgiven type thing


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I could be mistaken (and probably am), but I believe it's illegal for them to discriminate based on dogs (doesn't mean they don't do it, but I think you can fight it)... I'll have to ask my trainer where he got that from.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

From the OP, it doesn't sound like they were discriminating based on breed. My guess is that the policy doesn't include ANY dog coverage, since it's a business, not a private residence. Still, it would've been nice if they would've actually CONTACTED the person rather than simply cancelling the policy.


----------

